# What's his color?



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

What's his color, in your opinion?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Chestnut with frame and splash.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I love these threads! I have started to test myself with chiilaa's answers to see if I'm learning! Wooo!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just curious why you are asking this again with the same pictures as the last time... his color type has not changed nor will it change. The answers are the same.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/what-color-my-horse-104721/


----------



## ohfroggit (May 7, 2012)

Question: What's his color?

Answer: Gorgeous.


----------



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

I lost the thread, it's daayyysss old, and forgot what everyone said.
& Thank you, he's my little angel


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's chestnut frame for sure and gorgeous!!


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

_Chestnut Overo._
_Looks like frame Overo to me but the only way to know 100% is Test._

_The info below I copied & pasted from Wikipedia so you could further understand why Im saying the horse is Frame_

_There are at least three genetically different spotting patterns which fall under the "overo" classification: __frame overo__, __sabino__ overo, and splash or_ _splashed white__ overo.To complicate matters further, some of the spotting gene patterns can be combined to produce a horse with multiple color traits, such as the tovero_ 

The *frame overo* pattern is the most common of the three types of overo patterns recognized in the American Paint Horse breed A frame overo horse appears to be any solid base color (bay, black, chestnut, etc.) with white irregular patches added, usually with a horizontal orientation. Markings are often of jagged shape rather than rounded, the white rarely crosses the back, the lower legs tend to be dark, and the tail is one color, usually dark. The head is often white or bald-faced, and blue eyes are not uncommon. The frame overo pattern usually behaves like a dominant gene, in that when frame overo horses are crossed on nonspotted horses, about half of the foals come out spotted.There are records of frame overos being produced by two nonspotted parents. There is a theory, however, that these "solid" horses simply may be horses with very minimal expression of overo genetics.



 
Frame overos have sharply defined, irregular, horizontally oriented white patches. As here, they are often bald-faced and white patches seldom cross the topline, creating a "frame" of non-white coat.


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Above are Some examples of Frame Overo Horses


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

SplashedOvero said:


> _Chestnut Overo._
> _Looks like frame Overo to me but the only way to know 100% is Test._


There is no reason to test this horse. He is the definition of frame - a white pattern causing the color to literally frame the horse. 

As said in the other thread, splash also because frame does not put white on the legs. 

OP, if someone asked his color, I would honestly just call him a sorrel overo. That would be the most accepted answer without getting a "...wut" look. The majority of horse owners do not know the individual white pattern genes, but can distinguish a tobiano from an overo.


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

@ poseidon Yes I agree but some people Will test anyway just because they want proof on paper.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

SplashedOvero said:


> Above are Some examples of Frame Overo Horses


None of these horses are just frame though, they all have something else going on


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

meganishername said:


> I lost the thread, it's daayyysss old, and forgot what everyone said.
> & Thank you, he's my little angel


If you lose a thread you started, go to your profile, click on the statistics tab, choose "threads started by..." and it will give you the list of every thread you have started :wink:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

the horse also liiks flaxen to me?


----------

